# madwifi SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132 [SOLVED]

## Efo

Hi guys,

Al the sudden I get the following error when I ifconfig wlan0 up (using madwifi-ng):

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

I dont know if this is related to my last update, but this is what I updated:

     Thu Dec 17 20:48:23 2009 >>> sys-libs/timezone-data-2009s

     Thu Dec 17 20:48:32 2009 >>> sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r2

     Thu Dec 17 20:48:41 2009 >>> sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4

     Thu Dec 17 20:48:49 2009 >>> sys-apps/usbutils-0.86-r1

     Thu Dec 17 20:48:56 2009 >>> x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.11

     Thu Dec 17 20:49:00 2009 >>> x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.6

     Thu Dec 17 20:49:14 2009 >>> dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.7

     Thu Dec 17 20:49:24 2009 >>> dev-python/setuptools-0.6.8-r1

     Thu Dec 17 20:49:33 2009 >>> dev-python/fonttools-2.3

     Thu Dec 17 20:49:38 2009 >>> sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.10.906

     Thu Dec 17 20:49:59 2009 >>> dev-python/pycrypto-2.1.0_beta1

     Thu Dec 17 20:50:37 2009 >>> dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26

     Thu Dec 17 20:50:53 2009 >>> dev-python/bsddb3-4.8.1

     Thu Dec 17 20:53:44 2009 >>> dev-tex/luatex-0.46.0

     Thu Dec 17 20:54:09 2009 >>> sys-boot/unetbootin-377-r1

Also:

 cat /proc/net/wireless

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22

 wlan0: 0000    0     0     0        0      0      0      0      0        0

Any idea?

Thanks,

EfoLast edited by Efo on Mon Dec 21, 2009 3:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that your wireless card is activated on your laptop ?

----------

## Efo

Hi d2_racing,

Thanks for the prompt response and pointing out my idiocy. 

Looks like "fn+F11" did the trick; I spent long hours trying different things, and the solution was in the basics. Gosh, sometimes I look too far without realizing what's under my own nose!

Thanks again!

Efo

----------

## shigeo

some people in the forum are having the exact same problem, but the have no on/off switch (e.g. they use wlan cards in desktop machines).

to them, maybe this thread also gives a hint

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820535-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-unknown+error+132-start-25.html

(the message Posted: Wed Mar 31, 2010 10:00 pm)

basically, it says that you should recompile your kernel without an rfkill-switch.

regards, shigeo.

----------

## d2_racing

Rfkill switch can cause a lot of troubles.

----------

## shigeo

there seems to be a solution (hopefully!) in this bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/277594

try remerging openrc.

----------

